# mystic vale



## gunsmoke (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone grown this strain? Any info on it?  It's by Ancestral seeds and is supposed to grow ok in low light. 
  I saw it on vanvouver [email protected] cannabis culture Hq it's they're other website.


----------



## spaz55555 (Mar 9, 2015)

gunsmoke said:


> Has anyone grown this strain? Any info on it?  It's by Ancestral seeds and is supposed to grow ok in low light.
> I saw it on vanvouver [email protected] cannabis culture Hq it's they're other website.



 I as well would like to know if anyone else has tried this strain.  Looks interesting


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2015)

I can find no real information on this strain and NO reviews.  And the info on this strain is definitely lacking--no info as to the percentages of sativa and indica, no indoor flowering times, yield estimates from a little to a lot.  Is this supposed to be an outdoor strain?  What about the description caught your eye?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

All I can find is a BLUE MYSTIC and a VALEVALE.


----------



## spaz55555 (Mar 10, 2015)

"Tolerates low light conditions relatively well, with good mold resistance"

"Genetics inherited from Early Sativa, Betty Page, Texada Timewarp and White Grizzly. With frosty sativa buds, a sweet fruity fragrance and early finish"

"... complimented by a unique smell and elevation high"


Thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2015)

Spaz--I saw that, but that is ALL I saw.  And that was from the seed bank selling these.  None of the strains that make up this cross are really stellar strains either.  The Early Sativa got horrible reviews on Vancouver's site.  I tried White Grizzly as was unimpressed (I do not like white strains though).  The fact that that there is basically no reviews or any other info out there about this strain (?) would make me a little leery.  And what is an elevation high?


----------



## spaz55555 (Mar 11, 2015)

Very good points! thanks for the info
what seed store have you guys used?  I don't mind spending the $$ if the quality and service is of the same value:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 12, 2015)

I like attitude. I dont use any other! Theyre reputable and stealthy. And I have always gotten what I ordered from them no problems.


----------



## dr wazabi (Nov 15, 2020)

gunsmoke said:


> Has anyone grown this strain? Any info on it?  It's by Ancestral seeds and is supposed to grow ok in low light.
> I saw it on vanvouver [email protected] cannabis culture Hq it's they're other website.


hi i bought these from ancestral.  10 seed 8 females,  showed sex real early  and buds forming many ahead of others - almost like an auto flower.  look good, lotza pistels, but still 4-6 weeks to go.  .  very pleased so far


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 15, 2020)

Thats a pretty good ratio Female / male you got. 

I love seeing an old post that mentions places I've been and remember. Smoked my first legal joint at Cannabis Culture about 25 years ago. Legal weed down on Hastings St. I loved Vancouver.


----------

